# Another portrait



## Aga (Feb 21, 2005)

It's not perfect, I guess I should improve it... ahh, anyway...







James Douglas Morrison.


----------



## anua (Feb 21, 2005)

aga, you have a great tallent, really!-
did you do something with it? ha ha ....i mean - are you in some art school? or its just a hobby,drawing and painting?

oh, and one more question- -...are you always draw from pics? or u use real models sometimes? just curious....

you have great eye for portraits! :thumbup:


----------



## Aga (Feb 22, 2005)

anua said:
			
		

> aga, you have a great tallent, really!-
> did you do something with it? ha ha ....i mean - are you in some art school? or its just a hobby,drawing and painting?


Thanks Anua  
I was attending voluntary art classes when I was in high school...after that I wanted to study art (you know, on ASP) but I didn't succeed on entrance exams . Now it's just a hobby. 



			
				anua said:
			
		

> ...are you always draw from pics? or u use real models sometimes? just curious....



Yes, I sometimes use real models, I did it more frequently couple of years ago though... But I really enjoy painting "real" portraits.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice work, Aga. Pencil? I suspect it has lost a bit in the scanning.
Ever gone to life classes? I like to go to them now and then but I haven't for a while. Think I might look around for a local one.


----------



## photo gal (Mar 4, 2005)

Very nice Aga!!!  I like that alot.  : )


----------



## anua (Mar 7, 2005)

Aga said:
			
		

> Thanks Anua
> I was attending voluntary art classes when I was in high school...after that I wanted to study art (you know, on ASP) but I didn't succeed on entrance exams . Now it's just a hobby.




ahhh, i see - was it a warsaw ASP? cause you know, maybe you shouldnt give up so quickly there - you really have great tallent, aga!- 

i cant wait to see more of your 'model' and 'nature' drawings-


----------



## Aga (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys. 

Hertz- I used kind of very soft pencil, I have absolutely no idea how it is called in English...  And yeah, it's a bad scan, my scanner is crappy...

Anua- I wasn't sure whether I should try once again... I had (and still have) a lot of doubts concerning it... 
Anyway, I'll post some 'real'  paintings soon.


----------



## anua (Mar 9, 2005)

Aga said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> 
> Anua- I wasn't sure whether I should try once again... I had (and still have) a lot of doubts concerning it...
> Anyway, I'll post some 'real'  paintings soon.



hey, Aga, if you would ever want to try again, and need some help or just a talk about asp (warsaw) - just pm me - i have finished asp few years ago, so maybe i could help you if you need an information-


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 9, 2005)

Aga said:
			
		

> Hertz- I used kind of very soft pencil, I have absolutely no idea how it is called in English...


We call it 'soft pencil' in English too. Don't be embarassed. Your English is better than my Polish. I can't even say 'hello'.
Bring on the paintings please.


----------



## Aga (Mar 9, 2005)

anua said:
			
		

> hey, Aga, if you would ever want to try again, and need some help or just a talk about asp (warsaw) - just pm me - i have finished asp few years ago, so maybe i could help you if you need an information-



Thanks Anua  I really appreciate it.  I'm finishing my studies this year and I'm thinking of taking up another ones... I was thinking about psychology but who knows, maybe I'll end up on ASP once again...


----------



## Aga (Mar 9, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> We call it 'soft pencil' in English too.



Eheh, sometimes the most obvious things about foreign language are just too difficult to be figured out...[  @ myself]


----------



## dalebe (Mar 26, 2005)

you are so talented, that is a good likeness of jim morrison,I guess your a great fan of the doors,( I can only draw breath)


----------



## Aga (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you Dalebe, very nice of you to say that... And yeah I really love The Doors...


----------



## sakura (Apr 13, 2005)

it's so nice

you are good at drawing
keep going Aga ...
i hope to see more of your work ...


----------

